# ложится pptp тунел (link inactive)

## unaos

Привет! Виновник торжества pptp/pppd, через некторое время происходит обрыв соеденения. Т.е. тунель просто ложится  :Smile: 

вот кусок лога

```

Jun 18 04:09:30 konduktor pppd[30822]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "link inactive"]

[color=red]Jun 18 04:09:30 konduktor pppd[30822]: LCP terminated by peer (link inactive)[/color]

Jun 18 04:09:30 konduktor pppd[30822]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-down started (pid 11613)

Jun 18 04:09:30 konduktor pppd[30822]: sent [LCP TermAck id=0x2]

Jun 18 04:09:30 konduktor pptp[30808]: anon log[pptp_read_some:pptp_ctrl.c:543]: read returned zero, peer has closed

Jun 18 04:09:30 konduktor pptp[30808]: anon log[callmgr_main:pptp_callmgr.c:255]: Closing connection (shutdown)

Jun 18 04:09:30 konduktor pptp[30808]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 12 'Call-Clear-Request'

Jun 18 04:09:30 konduktor pptp[30808]: anon log[pptp_read_some:pptp_ctrl.c:543]: read returned zero, peer has closed

Jun 18 04:09:30 konduktor pptp[30808]: anon log[call_callback:pptp_callmgr.c:78]: Closing connection (call state)

Jun 18 04:09:30 konduktor pppd[30822]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-down finished (pid 11613), status = 0x1

Jun 18 04:09:33 konduktor pppd[30822]: Connection terminated.

Jun 18 04:09:33 konduktor pppd[30822]: Connect time 181.4 minutes.

```

как я понял ключевая фраза link inactive и что это происходит при простое, сначала добавил в опции idle 0 - не помгло, затем - закоментировал lcp-echo-failure 10 и lcp-echo-interval 10 - не помогло.

здесь options.pptp

```

lock

updetach

noauth

debug

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

mppe required,stateless

defaultroute

unit 0

persist

idle 0

```

и файл определения провайдера

```

name talisman

remotename PPTP

file /etc/ppp/options.pptp

```

какие мысли ?

----------

## d_n_k

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> denis bin # cat pptp_on_line.sh 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> ...

 

init-я│п╨я─п╦п©я┌

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> denis init.d # cat pptp 
> 
> #!/sbin/runscript
> ...

 

----------

## unaos

спасибо конечно, такая нараобтка у меня уже есть, хотя перенял логику выбора. но ситуацию это не исправляет - сессия прерывается.

----------

## d_n_k

сессия обрывается у провайдера или из-за перегрузок сети.

это нормальное явление.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Jun 18 04:09:30 konduktor pppd[30822]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "link inactive"]

 

скорее, из-за неактивности на линии

 *Quote:*   

> active-filter filter-expression
> 
>               Specifies  a  packet  filter  to be applied to data packets to determine which packets are to be regarded as link activity, and
> 
>               therefore reset the idle timer, or cause the link to be brought up in demand-dialling mode.  This option is useful in  conjunc-
> ...

 

----------

## 046

 *unaos wrote:*   

> Привет! Виновник торжества pptp/pppd, через некторое время происходит обрыв соеденения. Т.е. тунель просто ложится 
> 
> вот кусок лога
> 
> Jun 18 04:09:30 konduktor pppd[30822]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "link inactive"]

 

Тебя отключила (про причине неактивности соединения) другая сторона. Свои настройки по поводу idle можешь не дрыгать.

ppp эхо запросы активностью не считаются.

 *unaos wrote:*   

> какие мысли ?

 Мысли две. Можно либо возобновлять соединение при отключении, либо поддерживать активность.

----------

